# Snail is not moving?



## WildKat (Sep 26, 2014)

hi guys. I have a yellow mystery snail who is usually very Active but lately has not been. I haven't changed anything with the tank except a slight increase in water temperature for a sick betta who is getting over sbd. Should I be worried about my snail or is this normal?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

how long has he been inactive?


----------



## WildKat (Sep 26, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> how long has he been inactive?


A few days, but we think we have figured it out. our betta has most likely been attacking her soft tissue.. my boyfriend caught him doing it earlier.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

If your water is too warm, it will speed up your snail's metabolism and cause them to "age" much faster. I lost several before learning about this. All of them retreated into their shells for several days before passing away. 

Make sure you do the sniff test if the snail is totally withdrawn into its shell. If it is still attached to the side of the tank, it is not dead. If it is not, and you sniff it, it will smell like a pond. If it smells horrible, it has passed. They can be alive for several days before dying in their shells, so monitor it frequently.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

If you flip it over and its trapdoor is shut tight, that means it's still alive. Try moving it into a separate container and see it it pokes its head back out.


----------



## WildKat (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for your answers guys. I lowered the water temperature and separated her from the bettas and she is up and moving again.


----------

